# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مشکل در کانکت به Mysql

## alux

سلام دوستان من رو fedora core 3 
پیشفرض Mysql رو نصب کردم و به دلایلی Mysql  من خراب شد و من مجبور شدم 

اخرین نسخه Mysql  یعنی version 5.0 رو از ساایت دانلود و نصب کنم

همه چیز ok هست و به Mysql کانکت میشم

ولی وقتی یه برنامه مثل Phpbb یا radius  میخوام بهش کانکت کنه این error  رو به من میده

Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client 

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟

----------


## oxygenws

یکی از راه ها استفاده از توابع mysqli می باشد (فکر کنم! من خودم تا حالا این تجربه رو نداشتم)

----------


## moohssenn

از کلاینت با چه برنامه ای کانکت میکنی ؟
این erroro  منم داشتم . من با Mysqlfront کانکت میکردم (ورژن 2.2 ) ولی وقتی ورژنشو بالاتر بردم حل شد .
تو هم این کارو بکنی انشاء الله که حل میشه .
ورژنهای 3.5 یا 3.2 این مشکلو نداره . 
البته بهت توصیه میکنم که از این برنامه کمتر استفاده کنی .

----------


## hamed_m

SET PASSWORD FOR 'some_user'@'some_host' = OLD_PASSWORD('newpwd');

----------


## Natilous

سلام 
من جدیدا با نسخه SuSe مشغول به کار شدم چون روی سیستم من تمام امکانات  مورد نیاز را به راحتی اجرا می کنه . مشکلی که من هم دارم همین Connect شدنه . چطوری میشه دیگر service های لینوکس ازجمله Apache , MySql را در لینوکس فعال کرد . 
متشکرم

----------

